# Another weed/grass ID please?



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

Found clumps of this recently. The blades are much larger than the rest of the lawn which is KBG/perennial ryegrass. I also seeded some parts of the lawn that were damaged during last fall with GCI Blue Heat where I am finding these patches. Any ideas on what this is?


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

This is very likely Tall fescue.


----------



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

2L8 said:


> This is very likely Tall fescue.


Thank you and very interesting! I wonder if it came from the compost I added in the fall.


----------



## Zaqwert (Sep 3, 2021)

I had large patches of that exact thing I believe all over my backyard, I also concluded it was some sort of fescue.

I sprayed Image and it killed it all very quickly. Image specifically says it may damage fescue type grasses. I sprayed a big treatment of it and it nuked all of it. Was basically dead and easy to pick/rake up.


----------

